# karate schools in St. Louis area



## jda (May 25, 2016)

Good morning! I've been practicing TKD (3rd dan) for about 15 years or so and for reasons I won't go into here, I'd like to learn a different MA. I'm not looking for a discussion on the best style, just the best schools. Anyone have any thoughts on good schools in the St. Louis, MO area? I'd prefer a self defense based art over a competition based one. Also, I'm looking for one for adults, not kids. Any ideas?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 25, 2016)

All-Star Karate| Martial Arts Classes| St Louis, St. Peters, MO


----------



## jda (May 25, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> All-Star Karate| Martial Arts Classes| St Louis, St. Peters, MO


Thanks, Bill. St. Peter's is pretty far from me.


----------



## Human Makiwara (Jun 2, 2016)

Home - Kenyukai Missouri
I don't know this instructor but his history sounds good. I am a Uechi Ryu student and some of the circles this school is running in are legitimate traditional karate circles. Uechi is a self defensive style. Not much focus on sport. 

Good luck.


----------



## miguksaram (Jun 7, 2016)

Okinawa Karate-Do  Michael Norvell is the instructor.  He is located here 5619 Pershing Ave St. Louis, MO.  If you go there tell him Jeremy Talbott from Sharkeys recommended him.  He is a great traditional karate-ka and budo-ka practitioner.


----------

